# Who Loves Windows 10?



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Not me.

Steve Gibson in his weekly podcast and shownotes 
https://www.grc.com/sn/SN-781-Notes.pdf
points out a decent bloatware removal tool:
https://www.oo-software.com/en/ooappbuster

I like it but mention that newest version of free Revo Uninstaller has a new tab in its banner that does similar cleanup.

Like Paul Mccartney, I'm searching for that 'clean machine'.

Notes also refer to end date of Internet Explorer 11. I was forced to an early Edge browser but have done the registry edit to block the new Edge with Chromium.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I use W10 with the classic interface. Works just like older versions, but with the new apps. If you are letting Microsoft dictate which browser and search engine you use, you are lost in the vortex.

I set my own preferences, such as Duck Duck Go as a search engine and Brave as a browser. Super simple to break out of the mold.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it Windows 10 that keeps putting those photos up as I sign in & asks if I like them? They must make $ that way.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik, W10 is just an operating system. The advertisers on the site provide you with those pictures. Using AdBlock Plus will rid the site of advertisements and pictures of cute little puppies.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I have never tried it on a touch screen box but have given it a go using my old monitor.

I managed to fight through all the puffery/bloat and set up my old standard Desktop. Once I got it the way I felt comfortable with it, I was left wondering why it was worth all that trouble. What it offered that was new, other than the touch screen, I already had software that did that better. Two weeks later and no big reason emerged that made W10 look better, I deployed a W7 image that I made before upping to W10 and have been happy ever after.

W7 still does everything I need done, mostly spreadsheets and internet searching for something I can't live without.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

@Nik333 Not saying this applies to you but I repair a few computers for friends and family and often notice they have some Xrated site pop-ups and even some suggestive statements in the Google memory history help when typing in it. They always say they wonder how that stuff got in there. I don't tell them since I suspect they know. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

surferdude2 said:


> @*Nik333* Not saying this applies to you but I repair a few computers for friends and family and often notice they have some Xrated site pop-ups and even some suggestive statements in the Google memory history help when typing in it. They always say they wonder how that stuff got in there. I don't tell them since I suspect they know. :vs_laugh:



Very funny! Not.
No, I have a screensaver (a diver swimming with trunks on) then after that, my sign-in has scenic photos that change after a day or two. It's 50/50 whether I like it. It asks me if I like it , & provides an explanation of the place, but, gives me annoying information about all kind of stuff, also. They aren't doing a good job of profiling me. 



It's probably ZZZZZ's fault with all his gold is money political links. :wink2:


I once tried to find a profile photo of a hairy man, as a joke. . . what a mistake!!! :surprise:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Nik, W10 is just an operating system. The advertisers on the site provide you with those pictures. Using AdBlock Plus will rid the site of advertisements and pictures of cute little puppies.



What site? It's the computer sign-in page. I have AdBlock. But, thanks.


Sorry, @diyorpay, I thought it was on topic. I can't control these guys. :}


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Free screen savers often come with invasions like that. Disable it and run MalwareBytes for a good cleanup and you'll be good to go.

No free lunch and no freeware is the new adage.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Win10 is another OS to me. I prefer PC to MAC so I am kind of stuck with it. I don't want to go with Linus, Raspberry Pi or other similar OS's. 

I was with PC's when it was DOS and then Win 3, Win 95, and so on. 

I actually kind of preferred DOS and I still go to the CMD line to do things. 

To me it is not a matter of whether I like Win 10 or not, it is just what I am used to. 

I suppose I might try Chrome as an OS at sometime, but I doubt I will ever go to the dark side and drink the kool-aid.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

Windows 10 is better than previous releases. Boots relatively fast and receives frequent security updates, so I give it an overall thumbs up. Other than that I almost don't care about the underlying operating system, since I am more concerned about the application interfaces which in turn have the job of dealing with the underlying OS.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

ktownskier said:


> I actually kind of preferred DOS and I still go to the CMD line to do things.


Me too, I still use it when I want something done exactly as intended.

When Kan Yabumoto came forth with XXCOPY I was even further hooked on command line usage. The man was an absolute genius.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I like Windows 10 just fine, never had any issues. The only thing that really bothered me is that MS did not port MedaCenter over from Win 7 so I lost my OTA TV Guide and DVR capability... until I got PLEX. That transition was a bit of a PITA because MediaCenter worked very well and I didn't want to let it go. But PLEX has since filled that pothole.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Is it Windows 10 that keeps putting those photos up as I sign in & asks if I like them?


You have your lock screen set to "Windows spotlight" or "Slideshow," can't remember exactly. It is pulling Bing images of the day. You can set it to display just one constant image of your choosing or from a slideshow of a personal folder of your images. 

There is also a button you can turn off "fun facts and tips from Windows and Cortana" in the same setting. Go to _Settings>Personalization_ or [right click] on your desktop wallpaper to change Lock screen or Background (wallpaper).


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

As a Computer Business Owner, (MS Certified) I love windows 10 and most of my ignorant customers.
Keeps me in Business.
The only thing I don't like about Win 10 is the Tiles and Cortana.
But that can all be removed.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I just don't like being forced to new versions when MS says so.
XP was great. 7 was great.

But customers were allowed to not upgrade so MS had many varieties of releases to try to maintain. Forcing all users to upgrade at the same time makes it easier for them to maintain, so Windows 10.

I run two Win7's, two Win 8.1's and two Win10's. Win7 is by far the best IMO. Keeping them alive.

I also remember bringing home a laptop from work that had a monochrome green display and Windows 3.1. Looking at specs, there was a card inside for color but for an external monitor only. So after our Commodore 64, the next home bought equipment was a monitor. Solitaire was beautiful in color. Got hooked on the PC so we bought a Packard Bell and blue screens of death were common place. Dot matrix printer followed. Who would believe my iPhone is many multiples smarter than the software used to get to the moon and back?

My problem is being told what to do and what is best for me.

Cheers! Don't forget to donate your rewards to Toys for Tots (HOPE) before they expire.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It was Windows 10 showing scenic photos and advice on the lock screen!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> It was Windows 10 showing scenic photos and advice on the lock screen!


i see the photos, but not the advice. the pics are nice, and inconsequential, so i leave them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have W7 on my old desktop, i liked it just fine. but the box was giving me troubles and it was getting old. so i just bought a new, to me, refurb. it has W10 on it, so i am using it.
before i got this, i had only heard of 1 person that liked W10, i was the second. i like it just fine. but i am a tech Tard, no way could i do all the stuff you guys do. nor do i need to. 
as long as it works correctly, i am happy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> i see the photos, but not the advice. the pics are nice, and inconsequential, so i leave them.



For this one, it would demand to know if I liked it or not. It wouldn't always remember if I did. Cookies? Then it would lecture me on something. it was tiresome. That was the Lock Screen, I guess it's called.


There's another option for scenic photos on a slideshow, but, it's the home screen or whatever it's called. This is a newer laptop, so maybe it had a newer version of this stuff.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nik333 said:


> For this one,* it would demand to know* if I liked it or not. It wouldn't always remember if I did. Cookies? Then it would lecture me on something. it was tiresome. That was the Lock Screen, I guess it's called.
> 
> 
> There's another option for scenic photos on a slideshow, but, it's the home screen or whatever it's called. This is a newer laptop, so maybe it had a newer version of this stuff.


Demand? I get those home screen pictures and it ask if I like them and want to see more of the same. You don't have to say yes or no either way.

Go into the settings and you can change what you see on the homepage.

Choose from a list a pictures they make available for you or you can upload your own picture of the drug lords spewing exhaust into your apartment and look at that if you want to instead. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

kwikfishron said:


> Demand? I get those home screen pictures and it ask if I like them and want to see more of the same. You don't have to say yes or no either way.
> 
> Go into the settings and you can change what you see on the homepage.
> 
> Choose from a list a pictures they make available for you or you can upload your own picture of the drug lords spewing exhaust into your apartment and look at that if you want to instead. :wink2:



I already changed it, that's how I know it was Windows. I guess after them asking me if I like it 100 times, it feels like a demand. I'm just trying to get to something in the computer, not get into a discussion. The lectures were too much. See Grouchy thread. :wink2:
Fyi, I finally asked a guy why someone would need to gas his car for a month. He said, because he doesn't know what he's doing?


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Windows 10 works for me, however... it is best used with Outlook.com and here is why:
It lets you have settings, favorites, and files available no matter which computer of yours you are on via a free onedrive account that comes with it. You can pay $2 a month more or get an office 365 account to get even more space. Windows 10 will remember your computer so if you decide to re-install it, you simply need to get an 8-16 GB USB stick and go to the "Windows Media Creation" site and follow the directions to make a windows 10 installer stick... insert it and reboot (USB booting enabled) you can install the latest updated version of windows very quickly. If you are set up right, you will have many of your settings install automatically. 

To get the most out of it you must have a Microsoft account. (or it gets more complicated) and use that account to log in. When you log into any computer with those credentials you will get many of your personal settings including favorites in edge.
I have no bloatware on mine, I keep it clean now and only install valid apps and apps from the microsoft store.

Love it, I have two i5's (desktop and laptop) and an android tablet and phone and I seamlessly access my stuff from all of them. Learn how to use onedrive.


----------

